# [dhclient] renueva conexion (abierto)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

Tengo un detalle con el paquete de dhclient aunque siempre me he conectado a la red y nunca he tenido problemas de conexion me he fijado en var/log/messages y encuentro que hay un mensaje que se repite a cada instante

este es el mensaje:

```
Aug 31 00:02:04 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:02:04 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 31 seconds.

Aug 31 00:02:35 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:02:35 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:02:35 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 28 seconds.

Aug 31 00:02:35 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:03:03 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:03:03 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:03:03 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:03:03 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 28 seconds.

Aug 31 00:03:31 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:03:31 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:03:31 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:03:31 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 27 seconds.

Aug 31 00:03:58 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:03:58 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:03:58 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:03:58 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 30 seconds.

Aug 31 00:04:28 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:04:28 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:04:28 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:04:28 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 31 seconds.

Aug 31 00:04:59 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:04:59 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:04:59 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 32 seconds.

Aug 31 00:04:59 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:05:31 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:05:31 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:05:31 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:05:31 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 25 seconds.

Aug 31 00:05:56 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:05:56 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:05:56 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 25 seconds.

Aug 31 00:05:56 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:06:21 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:06:21 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:06:21 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:06:21 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 26 seconds.

Aug 31 00:06:47 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:06:47 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:06:47 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:06:47 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 30 seconds.

Aug 31 00:07:17 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:07:17 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:07:17 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 30 seconds.

Aug 31 00:07:17 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:07:47 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:07:47 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:07:47 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 26 seconds.

Aug 31 00:07:47 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:08:13 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:08:13 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:08:13 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:08:13 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 32 seconds.

Aug 31 00:08:45 dementor dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 192.168.1.254 port 67

Aug 31 00:08:45 dementor dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.254

Aug 31 00:08:45 dementor NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface wlan0

Aug 31 00:08:45 dementor dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.64 -- renewal in 28 seconds.

```

quisiera saber que trata de decir todo este log no se si sea algo malo ya que yo navego bien y no batallo para conectarme a las redes.

alguien sabe a que se debe???

saludos

----------

## Txema

Pues según eso, tienes un tiempo de renovación de IP de unos 35 segundos.

Pega tu archivo de configuración.

Saludos.

----------

## 7th_sign

cuál archivo de configuración??

en /etc/ no tengo ningun dhclient.conf

solo tengo esto:

```
dementor html # ls /etc/dhc* 

/etc/dhcpcd.conf  /etc/dhcpcd.duid

/etc/dhcp:

dhclient.conf  dhclient.conf.sample  dhcpd.conf  dhcpd.conf.sample

dementor html # 

```

----------

## Txema

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> /etc/dhcp:
> 
> dhclient.conf  dhclient.conf.sample

 

¿Y eso qué es?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

También puede ser del lado del dhcp server, que tenga configurado el lease time en 30 segundos.

Los dhcp servers siempre hablan de tiempos en segundos, lo mas probable es que alguien por error haya querido poner 30 minutos (1800 segundos) y puso simplemente el valor 30 (segundos) o algo así.

Salud!

----------

## 7th_sign

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *7th_sign wrote:*   /etc/dhcp:
> 
> dhclient.conf  dhclient.conf.sample 
> 
> ¿Y eso qué es?

 

hahahah que menso, es verdad no se porque diantres no lo vi, en fin,  yo creo que Inodoro_Pereyra tiene razón, va del lado del servidor dhcp ya que me en estos momentos estoy en la red de la oficina y no veo esos molestos mensajes, cuando me conecte a la otra red me fijare a ver que sale.

como sea este es el archivo dhclient.conf

```
#:cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

send host-name "dementor";

supersede host-name "dementor";

```

Anda algo mal con el archivo??

----------

